# Can UK Citizen with Criminal Record Visit Canada?



## whitelily (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello. Does anyone know if a UK citizen who was convicted for robbery in the UK 28 yrs. ago and served a 2 1/2 yr. prison sentence, and has had a spotless record ever since, is allowed to visit Canada without a Visa? If so, how long can he visit there?

Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

whitelily said:


> Hello. Does anyone know if a UK citizen who was convicted for robbery in the UK 28 yrs. ago and served a 2 1/2 yr. prison sentence, and has had a spotless record ever since, is allowed to visit Canada without a Visa? If so, how long can he visit there?
> 
> Thank you!


I think he/she is regarded as rehabilitated but you may want to get an up-to-date criminal record check to bring with you. Go to your local police station. It costs money, though.


----------



## whitelily (Mar 15, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I think he/she is regarded as rehabilitated but you may want to get an up-to-date criminal record check to bring with you. Go to your local police station. It costs money, though.


Thank you so much! He does have the background check completed, I think from ACRO? He could bring that along, like you suggested. Also, how long is a visitor allowed to stay in Canada?

Thank you very much for your assistance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

whitelily said:


> Thank you so much! He does have the background check completed, I think from ACRO? He could bring that along, like you suggested. Also, how long is a visitor allowed to stay in Canada?
> 
> Thank you very much for your assistance!


I could be wrong but I believe 90 days.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I could be wrong but I believe 90 days.


Sorry, I was incorrect. It's 6 months.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*UK citizen*



Auld Yin said:


> Sorry, I was incorrect. It's 6 months.



You will also need a visa of which there are various types , look in the government site to choose the one most applicable to your visit , unless you are an avid outdoor type who loves snow and ice , go in the summer months .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

UK citizens do not require a visa to visit Canada.


----------

